
A fast and modular approach to building powerful web and mobile interfaces - harison
https://decorator.io/modulr/
======
eganist
This is probably a pedantic concern, but is pointing an "About" page to a
twitter/linkedin/etc. link a new thing?

I'm hoping to learn something about not just who came up with the framework
but who else is involved, what sparked the need, etc., but all I get right now
is a link to what I presume is the developer's twitter page.

